# Freshwaterinverts.com?



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone talked to Mike from freshwaterinverts? I emailed him some time ago wondering when he would have the move completed and where in PA he would be shipping from but I havent heard from him.

Since I live in PA this is a very exciting thing to be coming here so you can appreciate my drooling hehe :drool: :icon_lol: 

Does anyone know whats up? He tentative date for being up and running was Feb. 1st I believe. Im getting worried :icon_cry: 

cheers!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Moving things like he is doing is always a PITA! And think about the bad weather thats been going on in the area? Hes probably been delayed...

I haven't emailed him in a while So I'm not sure...

-Andrew


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you try emailing him? [email protected] ......DC


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

im impatiently wating for him to open up !! he offered to try out an international order for practacly nothing + shipping when he re opened. great guy.. real nice too !


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

D.gilly said:


> im impatiently wating for him to open up !! he offered to try out an international order for practacly nothing + shipping when he re opened. great guy.. real nice too !


Yeah he is a really great guy! I was going to import some shrimp w/him but it fell thru the floor (seller side). I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from him ever!

-Andrew


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I really want to know where in PA he's going to be since I live 5 minutes from PA (and i'm in a PA plant club)


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I just emailed him, so we'll see. You all have made me a believer and I really am considering buying some amano shrimp from him...


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm waiting also. Emailed him and haven't received a response either. I've bought from him a few times and the communication was always A+ so I imagine he isn't checking his emails. If he wants to get any moving done he *should* put emails on hold like this because apparently everyone is emailing him the same question and it's likely the *one* question he doesn't know the answer to. 

When he gets back up and running I'm ordering more Natty Browns...at least.


----------

